

Macro: Closer to another Great Depression than ever - egiva
http://www.slate.com/id/2304110/

======
sixtofour
"Fifth, debt burdens that cannot be eased by growth, savings, or inflation
must be rendered sustainable through orderly debt restructuring, debt
reduction, and conversion of debt into equity. This needs to be carried out
for insolvent governments, households, and financial institutions alike."

How do you do that for households?

~~~
egiva
Do what the US government has already attempted - create a fund that
refinances your debt (mortgage or otherwise) and therefore lowers your monthly
payments.

